# T/C Venture RECALL!!!!



## showmeyote

I know there are several of our PT members who have them, and it sounds to me like you should really want to send them back!
http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Category4_750001_750051_777653_-1_757978_757978_image


----------



## bgfireguy

Holy crap batman! Nothing like pulling a Cheney with your friends or family huh?


----------



## hassell

Yes I would say that would be a hazard.


----------



## bones44

I saw that on Ebbs site and couldn't believe it. Thompson Center has made a good name for itself until Smith and Wesson bought them apparently.


----------



## showmeyote

bones44 said:


> I saw that on Ebbs site and couldn't believe it. Thompson Center has made a good name for itself until Smith and Wesson bought them apparently.


Agree and disagree. S&W has brought a lot of innovation to T/C.This is just a road block for the moment. I havent heard to many bad things from t/c and i really like there produces. There needs to be a little credit there! In this modern gun world with semi-autos and economy guns, t/c and s&w is making quality products sell.


----------



## bones44

Yea, that came out wrong. I meant about the whole transaction. Most companies suffer greatly when there's a huge transition such as this. Sorry about the mixup. I've owned both brands and never had a problem with either gun. Just couldn't believe that one of these could go off so easily. Scary stuff !


----------



## showmeyote

It is scary.


----------



## bgfireguy

Not knocking S&W because over the years ive owned or fired alot of great guns from them. That being said though it does seem like every 5-10 years they have a hiccup though. I had a S&W 916 12g shotgun from about 8 years ago that the sear broke off and did fire a round with me being about 7 feet from where the gun was laying on a table. Luckily we lay all our guns down pointing into an empty field so no harm no foul, but it couldve ended badly.


----------



## JTKillough

Bye Bye 204, right in the middle of my hunt. Oh well, just so long as it's made safe. Have to bring out the back-up.


----------



## doubleaught

Glad I didn't buy one of these a year ago when Cabelas had em' on sale with a free Foxpro Spitfire...they sold out in like 4 hours! Blessing in disguise.


----------



## CoyoteCaller93

Their recall made no sense to me. There was no consistency with their recall. The numbers seemed random, the 4th rifle ahead of mine in sequence and the 3rd one after mine were recalled but not mine of the others in between.


----------



## JTKillough

Boozehead Bob didn't work that day (too hungover). Lucky you. I sent my 204 off this morning for the trigger sear fix, I hope to get her back bye next fall! Shut down right at the start of the 2011/2012 fur season. They should give my money back! I'll keep you posted on my bad attitude toward TC.


----------



## bones44

Can't blame you one bit Jim. Hopefully they get it back to you sooner. I'd be screaming at someone there. Like buying a car. Don't buy one made on a Monday. There is some truth to that sadly.


----------



## JTKillough

Update: Attitude is still bad! But getting along ok without her! Only cried for about an hour, so I think I'll make it.


----------



## showmeyote

JTKillough said:


> Update: Attitude is still bad! But getting along ok without her! Only cried for about an hour, so I think I'll make it.


I bet you have a good shooter laying around! Sorry for the T/C mishap not like its my fault or anything, just knowing that you like taking your critter with it I can relate and respect that. Hope it all works out and its back to you soon.


----------



## ebbs

JTKillough said:


> Update: Attitude is still bad! But getting along ok without her! Only cried for about an hour, so I think I'll make it.


Keep us posted on how long it takes, man. I personally hope there's a whole crop of recently received refurbished out there to buy cheap


----------



## youngdon

You can bet there willbe a few.

Poor Jim....[little yellow guy wiping a tear] !


----------



## JTKillough

It is (or was) a good shooter. My only fear is that it comes back shot. Attitude still bad, but getting my DPMS ready to rock has taken some of the bad taste out of my mouth. Don't count me out just yet! Just a minor set-back, I had big plans of killing all coyotes. Just me and my TC. But TC yanked the rug out and left me hangin.







I'll let you know when it gets back and how bad it is!


----------



## bgfireguy

not to take away from what happened to you JT, but Im with ebbs on this one. I really wanna own one but it was just out of my price range initialy. Hoping there are some refurbs out there soon for a way smaller price so I can pick one up


----------



## bones44

I've heard nothing but great things about them. I know Jim's been in love with his. Kinda sad but all it takes is one to ruin the whole lot. At least they didn't wait til a few people were killed or badly injured like another maker did. I think they will make it right and this will all blow over. Let's hope so because I for one would like to own one !


----------



## poe

One more reason im happy I got a savage edge


----------



## bgfireguy

You know poe I had a savage edge in 22-250 and sold it to buy a stevens 200 in 223. I know its basically the same gun but that stevens just shoots tighter groups though


----------



## JTKillough

You guys aint makin this any better. Attitude just took a dive.







Note this date, 113011, the day I sent my baby away.
*In Memory:*


























*Yup, we had us some times........*


----------



## bgfireguy

uhhh sure but I really cant get over the whole no face and hands with clothes floating in the air is well......kinda creepy. lol I mean seriously WHATS HOLDING UP THAT COYOTE??? ITS UNNATURAL!!!!! lol


----------



## bgfireguy

Oh but seriously a moment of silence for JT........(taps starts playing in the background)


----------



## JTKillough

The whole idea behind my style of predator hunting is to become invisable. Hows it working?


----------



## bones44

Awesome ! Are we feeling better today ?


----------



## bgfireguy

Nice. Very Nice JT. I had to highlight what you said in order to read it.


----------



## youngdon

JTKillough said:


> The whole idea behind my style of predator hunting is to become invisable. Hows it working?


It seems to be working.


----------



## HowlinRed

My .204 is on the list as well. The timing of this whole thing sucks.

Hey Jim, how did t/c contact you? I filled out the info on the site and have yet to hear from them. Do they just send you the per paid sticker and shipping instructions in the mail or do they contact you by email.

I don't if I should remain calm or throw a dang fit.


----------



## HowlinRed

Received response from t/c-s&w.

Weapon boxed up and ready for pick up.

Fit throwing will not be needed.


----------



## JTKillough

Yup, timing is at the worst. I feel better though. I'd feel a whole lot better if I could get into the hills and take down a dirty coyote with this DPMS .223. I just checked this morning and my 204 is there (wherever the repairs are to be done), so I'm hoping to be first in line......Yeah, right!


----------



## HowlinRed

With all those serial numbers, we may never see our guns again.

How did you check to see if they received it.


----------



## JTKillough

Fedex tracking code, provided on the sent shipping label.


----------



## youngdon

HowlinRed said:


> Received response from t/c-s&w.
> 
> Weapon boxed up and ready for pick up.
> 
> Fit throwing will not be needed.


I was hoping for pictures of that !


----------



## HowlinRed

Roger that Jim.

You may get your wish Don! Who knows when I'll see that gun again.


----------



## JTKillough

Update: I sent my TC Venture Predator 204 off for the recall, November 30th. Well, it just returned home with a new trigger. Seems to function the same. I re-mounted the Vortex scope and will test fire a few rounds for accuracy and function tomorrow at the range. 11-30 she was sent off and it returned 12-13, only a 13 day turn around. I can't complain about the promptness of TC's service department. Howlin, I hope yours is just as quick. They must know how important these predator killers/fur getters are this time of year. So, long story short, TC is back and ready to take on all coyotes!


----------



## HowlinRed

They received mine on the 12th. Hope they are as prompt. That's not to bad a turn around time. It took 3 days to get there.

Thanks for the update Jim.


----------



## ebbs

JTKillough said:


> Update: I sent my TC Venture Predator 204 off for the recall, November 30th. Well, it just returned home with a new trigger. Seems to function the same. I re-mounted the Vortex scope and will test fire a few rounds for accuracy and function tomorrow at the range. 11-30 she was sent off and it returned 12-13, only a 13 day turn around. I can't complain about the promptness of TC's service department. Howlin, I hope yours is just as quick. They must know how important these predator killers/fur getters are this time of year. So, long story short, TC is back and ready to take on all coyotes!


Hey Jim do you mind if I use your testimonial as a follow up to my post on H.o.G.?


----------



## JTKillough

ebbs, help yourself.


----------



## ebbs

JTKillough said:


> ebbs, help yourself.


Thanks bro, will be sure to link back to this post and give PT all the credit, but I may have cast a bit of a negative light on S&W for moving TC from the promised land of NH to Taxachusetts like they did. So I want to make sure people know they're really working hard to make things right.


----------



## bones44

That's great to hear Jim. Nice to hear that some are trying very hard to do great customer service.


----------



## callmaker

they recalled mine. got the label and sent it packed in the box very secure. got it back in two weeks. shipped horrible. packed the bolt against the barrel. yep scratched up, workmanship, bad! locktight all over stock, new trigger now has 1/8inch of travel. called them for two days, finally answered, yep rude. didnt wanta listen, click me over to supv. ha! phone message-- no return call. left another message no return call, hmmm. emailed them, still havnt heard from them. what a blowoff company. i will never purchase or recommend thompson center / smith and wesson products again. im sending back for refund.


----------



## youngdon

Wow that's too bad. T/C used to be a company you could talk to.


----------



## callmaker

not anymore, first the rumor or so called 1:10 twist for the 204 venture predator, called on that one two months ago couldnt get a straight answer, so i measured it myself. i let that go.


----------



## youngdon

callmaker said:


> not anymore, first the rumor or so called 1:10 twist for the 204 venture predator, called on that one two months ago couldnt get a straight answer, so i measured it myself. i let that go.


What twist is it...1:12 ?


----------



## callmaker

i measured 1:10


----------



## youngdon

Have you tried to shoot 45 or 50 gr bullets ? My 1:10 won't stabilize the 45's so trying the 50's is out for me.


----------



## callmaker

factory ammo only. 45s shot fine. never tried 50s. i dont reload. the 50s, too much velocity loss


----------



## HowlinRed

Well, my gun came today and guess who wasn't home to sign for it. Give yourself 10 points if you said ME! I had to work!
Fedex gave me no heads-up that they were coming today! Now I have to wait till Monday.


----------



## callmaker

goodluck, mine was trashed. the box mine came shipped in, looked like an old muffler box out of the dumpster.


----------



## HowlinRed

Callmaker, you have got me all worried! I sure hope this doesn't happen to me and am dang sorry it has happened to you.


----------



## callmaker

thanks, ordered my new cz 527 varmint/204 today. that was my first pick anyways before i bought the t/c. That 1:10 twist they advertised kinda swayed me that way for the heavier bullets. the cz with the 24"barrel will shoot them just as well, atleast the 45sp.which thats as far as i wanta go with bullet weight in the 204 anyways. shippin the T/c back to smith and wesson. no and i dont want it repaired.


----------



## HowlinRed

Can't say as I blame you. They should have made things right with ALL the guns.


----------



## HowlinRed

Got my gun back today. She looks to be in the same shape as the day she left. Can't speak to badly of t/c and s&w. Very prompt with the turn around time but Fedex on the other hand was very difficult to work with.

Oh well, she's home.


----------



## callmaker

lucky you, called again today. they put me over to customer service supv. yep, no answer, leave a message. i did, no return call. this is the fourth time. im excited about my new cz though


----------



## JTKillough

callmaker said:


> not anymore, first the rumor or so called 1:10 twist for the 204 venture predator, called on that one two months ago couldnt get a straight answer, so i measured it myself. i let that go.


??? You heard it was 1:10, then measured it and it was 1:10..??? I gues I mssed somethng.


----------



## JTKillough

callmaker said:


> i measured 1:10


???...So what was the problem with this???...


----------



## callmaker

i heard that it was a misprint after i bought it 1:10 , so i called them and they didnt even know what there own gun was. pathetic


----------



## JTKillough

Update: I did my re-zero on the TC Venture Predator 204 yesterday. I am very pleased with the new trigger. It feels the same as the old, very little creep, crisp three pound let-off. After re-mounting my Vortex scope, the gun was hitting low right. A few minor adjustment had me back in the bull after 6 shots. My last three shot @ 100 yrd. group could have been covered with a pea. We're back, please don't tell the coyotes! All in all, I am sure most would rather not have to go through a recall on your firearm, but it really hasn't been as bad as I thought it would be. Quick turn-around, really made a different, and the gun shoots just as well as before.


----------



## bones44

Good to hear Jim. Glad it didn't take long for you guys. Never have heard a bad thing about Thompson Center. My next muzzleloader is going to be from them soon.


----------



## callmaker

Good for you jt. Thats some mighty fine shootin. Cover a pea! Smith & Wesson / Thompson Center finally contacted me by email. It has been takin care of. My new CZ 527 Varmint will get here just in time.


----------



## callmaker

bones44 said:


> Good to hear Jim. Glad it didn't take long for you guys. Never have heard a bad thing about Thompson Center. My next muzzleloader is going to be from them soon.


 I didnt either, till Smith and Wesson bought them. Take a look at the CVA Accura V2 before you buy. Shoulders the best of any muzzleloaders and Bergara custom barrels are unmatched.


----------



## HowlinRed

After getting my .204 back on Monday, I took her to the range today to see how she shot. Well, I think I like her more today that I did before I sent her off. I did make one change to her though and that was to re-scope her with a 3.5-10x42 Nikko Stirling Nighteater that is all covered up in Kings Camo Desert pattern.
After running several Fiocchi 40gr v-max through her to get her close, I fine tuned her on a few Hornady 24gr NTX's. She really liked them. Hopefully this will be my go to bobcat round. Will have to assess the pelt damage when I get a chance. I am very pleased with her performance and am glad to have her home.


----------



## callmaker

HowlinRed said:


> After getting my .204 back on Monday, I took her to the range today to see how she shot. Well, I think I like her more today that I did before I sent her off. I did make one change to her though and that was to re-scope her with a 3.5-10x42 Nikko Stirling Nighteater that is all covered up in Kings Camo Desert pattern.
> After running several Fiocchi 40gr v-max through her to get her close, I fine tuned her on a few Hornady 24gr NTX's. She really liked them. Hopefully this will be my go to bobcat round. Will have to assess the pelt damage when I get a chance. I am very pleased with her performance and am glad to have her home.


nice scope! whats the vel. on those? ntxs


----------

